# Running Noisy Slow-Filling Toilet



## Knarl (Nov 5, 2011)

Here's the situation as best as I can describe it.

We have always had to hold down the trip lever of our upstairs toilet for about 3-4 seconds or else it would stop in mid-flush. A few months ago, the toilet started running and stopped flushing regularly, and would only flush when it was not running (presumably because the water got to a high enough level so that it would stop filling).

Now, the toilet runs constantly, makes noise constantly (dripping of water into the tank, and a high pitched "sssssssss" sound that can be heard throughout the upstairs rooms), and will not flush unless the tank is filled completely, and even then, the flush is not a powerful one. The flushing water leaves the bowl slowly and without much force, and when it is just about done flushing (when the water in a normal toilet swishes around in the opening at the bottom of the bowl for a few seconds), it barely glug-glugs at the bottom, leaving behind some of the old water. 

The water drips into the tank very slowly. I have tried turning the water valve on to its max and it makes no difference. Just a steady, noisy drip drip. I have tried turning the water valve completely off, and the noise (and water) stops. When the tank is filled with water, the "ssssss" noise stops and all is well, and it will flush (though the flush is weak as previously described).

The problem is, the tank will not fill anymore on its own (possible need for a new flapper valve?). But if so, then why the slow dripping as opposed to a quick filling into the tank, and why the hissing?

Here is a picture of the setup:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 5, 2011)

The whole toilet can be completly rebuilt for about $15.00 and an hour or less of time and a few simple hand tools.
http://www.fluidmaster.com/index.asp?bhcp=1


----------



## isola96 (Nov 5, 2011)

Yeah replace flapper & handle as well.

Mark Potter Capital Projects


----------



## Knarl (Nov 5, 2011)

I did a test and the flapper is letting water through and not plugging entirely, so that will need to be replaced.

But what is causing the loud hissing noise? Which part(s) need to be replaced to fix that and the slow water flow/dripping?


----------



## isola96 (Nov 5, 2011)

Knarl said:
			
		

> I did a test and the flapper is letting water through and not plugging entirely, so that will need to be replaced.
> 
> But what is causing the loud hissing noise? Which part(s) need to be replaced to fix that and the slow water flow/dripping?



The hissing would be the fluid master when it gives the tank water it's spraying it some were else other then using the hose
If your loosing water in the tank your flapper is failing u can tell by water trickling down the bowl

Mark Potter Capital Projects


----------



## Redwood (Nov 5, 2011)

The picture no worky but in most cases a Fluidmaster 400A Fill Valve, and a Korky Flapper will get the toilet working right...
Also replace the supply line from the angle stop valve to the fill valve with a braided stainless steel one....

I'd avoid the Fluidmaster Flappers cause they suck....

As for the right Korky flapper that would depend on the toilet model which I can't tell without the picture....


----------



## isola96 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah the photo doesn't work so we really have no idea what he has in the tank for the system the float flappers I don't like. it may also have that stupid rubber ball thing in there if so the metal bar can be bent that holds it to adjust the water to stop.


----------

